# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Pants

## kiwijames

Was thinking of going into Westland to try and tip over one of the mountain goats you fellas have down there but being a more temperate weather hunter I really don't have too many clues with the alpine stuff especially what clothing I'm going to need. I guess gloves and a puffer jacket as well as a good beanie/hat will be a good start but I never have hunted in trousers. I hate getting cold so what do you gents suggest as good trousers or general leg coverings for the colder alpine conditions? I have a pretty good covering of fur but that just doesn't have the insulation factor I had hoped for. Most of the time Im trying to keep cool hunting the general Hawkes Bay area not warm!
I tried some of the new Stoney Creek Landsborough pants and they looked awesome except the fit was crap. The crotch hung down so low I figure it was modeled on a bull elephants crotch and could double if I wanted to do some crumping down in Flaxmere.

----------


## tui_man2

Depends what you like hunting in to mate, i still go thermals an shorts all year around, nice in winter hot in summer but biddy bids an hook grass is fucking shit!!!!

...............dont forget the chastity belt :ORLY:  your going with dave after all...................

----------


## veitnamcam

I go shorts or polar fleece pants.
I bloody hate long johns but will put em on under pants if really cold.
There is better out than polar fleece pants but i don't own any.
Polar fleece pants biggest down fall is weight when wet keeps pulling them down.
Shorts are great put more layers on top but Spaniards can be a prick  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kiwijames

> Depends what you like hunting in to mate, i still go thermals an shorts all year around, nice in winter hot in summer but biddy bids an hook grass is fucking shit!!!!
> 
> ...............dont forget the chastity belt your going with dave after all...................


Kevlar weave undies with double locks. Plus I'll be faster with the Rohypnol than that tired old fucker anyway.

----------


## kiwijames

> Shorts are great put more layers on top but Spaniards can be a prick 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Fuck I almost forgot about those bastard things

----------


## baldbob

Lol look at wee james.... scared of abit of cold... thinks hes goin to antarctica or summin lol.... ull take all that fancy gear but ull end up in shorts an thermals lol

----------


## R93

Shorts and thermals is all ya need for the hill James. Definitely get some warm, camp pants and footwear. It is a must if we are under snow again. Ill try and find a pic from 2 yrs ago and send it to you. At least 3 foot of snow around camp the whole week. Ya dont think we are going to take you where we have too chase you down in dry conditions? 

Dont worry mate if ya get cold, we have a few activities to keep you warm :Oh Noes:

----------


## kiwijames

I'll just keep eating and put on a bit more blubber. Been doing well recently.

----------


## Ginga

Never under estimate the amount or lightness of the gear James carries round. He has a gadget or can opener for every event (or type of can). He needs to go light to offest the weight of that goddamn fishing weight of a Blaser rifle he insists is top class. :Wink:

----------


## tui_man2

> Kevlar weave undies with double locks. Plus I'll be faster with the Rohypnol than that tired old fucker anyway.


Your keener than me  :Grin: 
Thinking of hunting with dave gives me the shits

Come on old c$#t thought you would have piped up by now?

----------


## kiwijames

> Never under estimate the amount or lightness of the gear James carries round. He has a gadget or can opener for every event (or type of can). He needs to go light to offest the weight of that goddamn fishing weight of a Blaser rifle he insists is top class.


Could have been a shotgun last Sunday :X X:  You didn't want those back steaks anyway did ya. Good thing they tasted like cardboard

----------


## R93

Yes, it will be a decent advertisment for Blaser on that trip with everyone on it, having the pleasure of owning one. 3 different cals as well.

----------


## kiwijames

Was going to bring the 243

----------


## R93

> Your keener than me 
> Thinking of hunting with dave gives me the shits
> 
> Come on old c$#t thought you would have piped up by now?


Mr Abe, it only hurts the first few times. You just need to be brave. :Yarr:

----------


## R93

> Was going to bring the 243


No worries James if ya want a real cal I could lend you one of my barrels :Thumbsup: 

Na, that will be sweet.

----------


## Toby

> Mr Abe, it only hurts the first few times. You just need to be brave.


I'm worried about you.

----------


## R93

> I'm worried about you.



No need to worry unless I ask you to come on a trip scrub, and I convienently forget my sleeping bag :Wink:

----------


## Toby

You may need help  :Psmiley:

----------


## R93

> You may need help


I would have thought that was obvious, too most on here, a long time ago Toby :Thumbsup:

----------


## SiB

I can see several of you got far too distracted and excited about keeping each other warm at night lol.

 . . . .but to add my 5c worth on the original purpose of ths thread - I wear the H&F fleece pants with so-called dry-bum in winter when (slower) bush-stalking. Frankly the pants are a pain because the waterproof (it isn't) fabric is INSIDE the pants - therefore your bum gets all hot n sweaty anyway. Those Swazi dry-bum look the piece . . . . .

Another thought; Cactus canvas shorts over thermals. I've worn mine 'in' nicely now (which is a must before a big trip). They're not noisy either. Brilliant!

----------


## The Claw

Sitka Mountain pants... The knee pads will probably come in handy for you 2 as well by the sounds of it...

----------


## Bonecrusher

I wear only one brand of outdoor clothing - Huntech.  
Shorts and thermals when its cool enough, I'm looking forward to Huntech cloting & accessories being available again now Steve has sold the business

----------


## SiB

"I wear only one brand of outdoor clothing - Huntech." BC 


I second that - I own an original Huntech shirt I bought about 15 years ago - and it's still my main hunting shirt. Amazing quality fabric!

----------


## Happy

> Sitka Mountain pants... The knee pads will probably come in handy for you 2 as well by the sounds of it...


+1 Best hunting pants Ive ever bought.Never cold and never too hot good summer or winter combo. 2 way zip easy to have a pee without dropping your pack belly strap. Rubber strip around top keeps yer shirt tucked in
(Could slow the potential shirt lifters down ???) Dry bum and knees not too bad to go up hill in either.

----------


## R93

> Sitka Mountain pants... The knee pads will probably come in handy for you 2 as well by the sounds of it...


Nothing wrong with being comfortable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## 308

I've got the Stoney Creek pants and rate them - zips on the side to vent if too hot which is good but I've gotta wear them with a belt. Dry out from wet really quick - hang em up on my flytent centre rope overnight and they're dry in the morning

Thermals underneath if it's cold.

Anyone tried those compression tights thingies? Any good?

----------


## Wirehunt

Shorts and long johns if it really is that cold.   All those fleece thing's suck dead dogs balls when they get wet.

----------


## JoshC

> Shorts and long johns if it really is that cold.   All those fleece thing's suck dead dogs balls when they get wet.


Yep true that. Shorts and long johns are where it's at. I hate pants hooking on everything, they slow you down I reckon, ok for quick evening or morning hunts but not for multi day trips where packing light is a priority.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Long johns and shorts are were its at,no doubt about it!. Being that i spend 90% of my time in the bush i reckon its the way to go,light weight,versatile and dont restrict movement like pants do, i used to be a pants man but now i'd never wear anything but shorts and long johns.

speaking of which, Underarmour leggings,holy shit hands down the best leggings made, i've been drenched to the bone on a few occassions but they seem to keep the moisture and that "damp" cold feeling off your skin,and they feel abit padded which has saved my knees a few times when in cqb with fucking matagouri and lawyer!

----------

